# prop for 25 merc 4stroke



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

I just bought a 2008 25merc 4stroke for my j16 what pitch prop should i get


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Based on reports here, a 12 or 12-1/2 inch pitch
will be very close to what you need. Only testing
under load with a tach, can allow you to be sure.


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

aluminum or stainless or does it matter?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Your choice. A cupped stainless will allow better use of a jackplate.
Aluminum is less expensive and easier on the gears of the lower unit.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Stick with the stock 9.5 x 11P for now. I had mine pitched down to 10P and very mild cupping added...I'm thinking I'm going to wish it was back to 11P. Should get you upper 20s, maybe even 30. I have the same motor and same skiff


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

imo the only way you'll ever be able to dial it in properly is to put a tach on it then adjust pitch from there and go with a stainless if your wallet will allow


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

I have the same motor and year. Wondering where to get the *best* deal on stainless prop?


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Here in Va I found the best prop deals at a local Prop shop. The guy here has been puttin props on boats for years. He matches any internet price on the prop PLUS if the prop does not work you get free adjustments (cup/pitch) till he gets it right, or he will credit the price toward another prop. By far the best way to go. So, I'd look for a good local shop....


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks for the info I went to a local prop shop bought a prop for a good price and he said if I wasnt happy he would work on it till I was.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> thanks for the info I went to a local prop shop bought a prop for a good price and he said if I wasnt happy he would work on it till I was.


What diameter x pitch did you end up going with? Curious considering we have the same boat/motor combo...

I'm running a 9.5 x 10P with light cupping (as stated previously) but I think I'm running a little high in the RPM range. Unfortunately, Tiny Tach sent me the wrong tach and I can't be sure of this until I get my new one in (great customer service). On top of that, the skiff is gone for a couple of weeks for its annual service (wanted to get it done before the Keys trip)... 

Anyhow...post some more pics of the "Saltbomb"!!!


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

I dont know much about props but the guy at the prop shop said a 10.25 X 12 would be a good one to start with. He also said he could adjust the size if I didnt like it. what do you think.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I dont know much about props but the guy at the prop shop said a 10.25 X 12 would be a good one to start with. He also said he could adjust the size if I didnt like it. what do you think.


I have no idea.  Test 'er out and let me know.  I'm still experimenting with mine. Since my motor is raised so high, I'd probably have to get a prop with that much larger of a diameter heavily cupped.


----------

